# Crisco and Cali introduction thread..



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I started this thread to get suggestions and give updates on how my introduction is going between Crisco and Cali. I just picked up Crisco 3 days ago. Crisco is an 11 week old male Scottish fold. Cali is my daughter's cat. She is 3 1/2 year old Tabby adopted from the shelter.
Crisco was brought up with lots of other cats, so I think the problem is more with Cali getting used to Crisco. From what I have read, it says it is best to go slowly. I set up Crisco in a "safe room" a spare bedroom downstairs. Cali has the whole house. Cali is hiding upstairs in my bedroom and will not go any where near the bedroom door Crisco is in. 
We started scent swapping with them. We also, once a day, put Cali in Crisco's room without Crisco in it. Cali is not hissing or showing signs of aggression. She is just more scared. I am giving her extra treats and encouraging her to go near the door but she will not have anything to do with that yet. I know it's very early in the process. I started trying to feed Cali in the hallway leading to the bedroom. She won't touch her food. We are just trying to have lots of patience. Any suggestions are always welcome


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything right so far...and patience is key. I would be liberal with the treats for a few weeks. When Cali is in Crisco's room, give her a treat, so that she starts to associate Crisco's smell with good things. Also, let Cali take things at her own pace. She'll venture closer to the door when she's ready. It took my Muffs over a week before she would start to go close to the room that Abby was in (Muffs also wasn't hissing or growling...but she was clearly scared...indeed, petrified would be a better description).

When you say "she won't touch her food", do you mean she won't touch the food if it's in the hallway leading to the bedroom? Or do you mean she won't eat anything, no matter where you put the food? If it's the latter, that would be a concern.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

For clairification, Cali would not touch her food while it was in the hallway near the bedroom door where Crisco is. This evening I fed Cali again near the hallway and this time she did eat some of her food. I also came out of the bedroom holding Cali and she stopped on the stairs and just sat there. I gave Cali treats and she ate a few 2 steps above me holding Crisco. I hadn't planned on showing Crisco to Cali, but Cali was in my path when I came out of the room. I just tried to act normal and kept saying "good girl Cali" and gave her treats. I call this progress  I will continue to go slow.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 5 
Cali ate her breakfast in the hallway! Yay!! Then when I took Crisco out and held him Cali came over to check him out. She was just looking at him accross the room. I gave Cali treats and she came within 2 feet of Crisco and ate her treats and just looked at Crisco. I'd say this is definately a positive sign. We will keep going slow but I think we are making a little headway here 
On a different note I took Crisco to the vet because his eyes were running and it turns out he has an ear infection. Poor baby


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like things are going very well...with the exception of the ear infection. Do you know what's causing the ear infection? If it's ear mites, I believe they're quite contagious. So, if that's the issue, I'd slow the intro down and exercise caution until Crisco is over the infection.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

The vet did not see any mites under the microscope. He just sees brownish gunk in the ears. Crisco doesn't seem to be bothered by it. He is still playing and eating normally


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 7

Cali is very curious now about the kitten. When she sees him, she just stares. She doesn't hiss or growl. Today we put the kitten on the floor of the living room and Cali came walking over. She didn't come too close, maybe 5 feet away. Cali just sat and stared at the kitten. The kitten arched his back. He didn't hiss or make a sound. What does that mean? Was the kitten frightened of Cali? I would find that strange because he came from a breeder's house where there are many cats and kittens. I was also in the safe room with the kitten tonight and I forgot to close the door. Cali just walked in, looked around, sniffed the toys and then ran out. I am taking this as all positive signs from Cali.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

All sounds well! When a kitten arches his or her back...sort of in the Halloween cat pose (if that's what you mean), it just means the kitten wants to play. So, if that's what Crisco was doing, no worries.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Your Day 7 post all sounds really great to me.All good signs and the kitten as Susan said is inviting play. 
Don't be surprised if there is a bit of swatting and then of course the rough tumbling that looks worse than it is. Similalry there will probably be some times when Crisco cries but he's not hurt just telling Cali, your being too rough and she will break away for a few seconds or of course maybe the other way round too All of thats normal.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Susan said:


> All sounds well! When a kitten arches his or her back...sort of in the Halloween cat pose (if that's what you mean), it just means the kitten wants to play. So, if that's what Crisco was doing, no worries.


Yes, that is exactly what Crisco did. I was finally feeling less anxious about them when this morning my husband went to check on Crisco and he escaped and ran up the stairs to where Cali was. At first Cali juts stared at him. Then I picked him up and let Cali smell my hands and Cali hissed at me. That was the first time she hissed. I guess all of this is new and to be expected. I guess there will be lots of "getting to know you" things
Do you think I should just let Crisco on the floor and let him go to Cali and let them start closer visits? Up till now I have always held Crisco around Cali.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The first time you let the two of them "meet", it's a good idea if the focus is not on the meeting itself. For example, if you just put Crisco on the floor and let him go to meet Cali, with everyone watching, the focus is on the meeting. Instead, try waiting until it's meal time when they're both hungry. Give Cali her food, and then put Crisco on the floor a few feet away and give him his food. That way, the two of them are focused on their food, rather than each other. Then you can see how they interact after meal time (with a bit of luck, Crisco won't try to steal Cali's food!  )


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I tried feeding them both at the same time but even tho I know Cali was hungry, she just ran upstairs. I was playing with Crisco before downstairs in my living room. All of a sudden I look up and there is Cali coming towards us. I just said "Cali do you want to play with us? She sat down. Crisco went towards her and she hissed at him. He just stopped and laid down where he was, and put both his paws out in front and just stayed there. My guess was Cali hissed and was like she was saying "stay where you are this is my space and you are getting too close". He just looked like he said OK.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That all sounds good. If that's how they're interacting, I'd continue to play with Crisco where Cali is free to join you and see what she does. Perhaps try to let her have a turn at whatever you're playing. I wouldn't worry about a bit of hissing. That's normal and will subside in time.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

It's funny you said to let Cali have a turn. I was playing with Crisco with one of the stick toys and Cali came over. I picked up Cali's favorite one in my right hand as I had Crisco's favorite in my left. Cali was very cautious but she did jump and play for a minute or two. I didn't think Cali was ready to play with Crisco, with one toy, so having one in each hand and letting them both play kept them occupied as they saw each other. I was so happy about that.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 9
Cali has started hissing! I can't believe it took her 9 days to start this. 
I have been taking Crisco out of his safe room and I play a wand toy with him in our main room. Cali has been coming to watch. She keeps her distance, usually about 5 feet. I keep encouraging her to play but she will have no part of it. She just sits and stares. While Crisco is playing sometimes he forgets Cali is there and comes close to him. Cali will then let out a bigg hiss, which usually sends Crisco running. 
Should I just ignore the hiss and keep bringing them together for play sessions? Any other suggestions?


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 10 the growling has started.... I don't understand why it seems to be getting worse, not better. Every time Crisco is out and playing Cali will creep down the stairs and just stare. Cali keeps her distance but Crisco being a kitten wants to play and he thinks Cali is perfect for that, Unfortunately every time Crisco gets too close to Cali, starts to hiss and if Crisco continues Cali starts growling.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Perhaps things appear to be getting worse because Crisco is now going right up to Cali. Before he either didn't or couldn't, so she only had to deal with him from a distance. If it doesn't amount to more than a bit of hissing/growling, I wouldn't worry about it. Hissing is a sign of fear...so just reassure Cali that everything is ok and try to engage her in the play. If things starts to escalate beyond a bit of hissing/growling, then I'd take a step back.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

What should I watch out for? I don't want Crisco to get hurt because he is so much smaller than Cali. Every time I have Crisco out we play with a wand toy and i keep trying to get Cali to play. I even have had one wand in each hand so I can get them playing at the same time, but not together with 1 wand to avoid a problem. Do you think I should just keep doing what I am doing so they see each other more, and then Cali will get more used to him? I do it in sessions throughout the day. One problem is Crisco wants to be out of the spare bedroom. I think Crisco is now a little scared of Cali because when she is staring at him and hissing his tail is down. When I have him out I keep my hand on a can filled with coins just in case. (Thanks for the suggestion) 
I keep thinking this is normal from what I am reading, but I have never had a cat as a pet. I have always had dogs my entire life. Cali is my daughter's cat, who she adopted while in college. When my daughter moved back Cali came with her. I had a dog up until February and Cali got along with him. He was almost 15 and passed. Thanks for reading and helping with suggestions. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

As long as Cali limits herself to a bit of hissing or growling, I would continue to do what you're doing. If Cali starts to be overtly aggressive (as in fighting or trying to fight) with Crisco, then I'd shake the heck out of the coin can, separate them and take a step backwards. 

I'd also stick to short play sessions (5 or 10 minutes) at various times in the day, which sounds like what you're doing. You can lengthen them if/when things seem to be going well. 

I wouldn't worry about Crisco wanting to be out of the spare bedroom. As long as he has what he needs in the bedroom, he'll be fine. 

This is normal...cats are not like dogs. Indeed, it is typically easier to introduce a cat and dog than it is to introduce two cats. On the plus side, Crisco is still a baby, and introducing a kitten is typically easier than trying to introduce two adult cats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vlapinta,
I remember reading, that because Scottish Folds have bent ears, it can confuse other cats...
Since ears are so much a part of a cats "vocabulary" along with whiskers, and tails...
Possibly Cali is just confused, cat language wise?
I'd keep up the two handed playing, and if there's some kind of a treat, that Cali goes gaga over, give it to her only when Crisco is around, so she starts equating good things happen when he's around!
Hissing and even growling are very normal, as Cali trys to figure out this new little guy!
She may even swat him! Keep her nails trimmed, to help cut down any damage she might inadvertently do!
I hope others will have some more ideas for you!
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

someone suggested I put Crisco in his carrier and let Cali sniff him and around him. I am not sure this is a good idea cause it might upset Crisco. What do you think?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Crisco should be fine in a carrier, you can put a big towel over it, so three sides are covered, this will help him feel safer...it's like a hidey hole for him, that way Cali can sniff him and observe from however close, she feels comfortable with! Just keep these sessions short! Like ten to fifteen minutes only, that way, neither one can get to stressed out!

Walmart has baby gates for ten bucks, you can buy enough to stack in a door way, so he can be in his safe room, but can still see out, and Cali can see in, this is what I've done, when introducing new cats, it's safe and secure!
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 14. They are doing better together. Crisco is relentless and wants to play, pounce and sneak up on Cali every chance he gets. Cali tires of his constant energy. She will hiss from time to time, and swat at him if he get's really annoying. I think it is all in just getting to know each other, and to put Crisco in his place. She has to remind him that she is the Queen.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Cali and Crisco have been together almost a month and today Cali has started to pin Crisco down and it looks like she is mouthing his stomach. I say mouthing because no blood or fur. They tumble around and when I picked up Crisco he hissed at me for the first time. Is this normal cat behavior? Is this how they play or is Cali being too rough? I never had 2 cats before, so not sure what is normal play and what isn't.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Vlapinta!
Still is sounding normal to me!
Crisco probably hissed at you, because you 'ruined' their fun!
Cheeky little Imp!
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

So its normal for them to tumble around together in a ball with Cali pinning Crisco down.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

As long as no one is screaming/yowling, or Actually getting Bit (Blood drawn) and they're both going back for more, yep! Just play!
If one of them started to hide, or avoid the other one, then there might be an issue...
You will likely even see 'slap fests!' Where they 'bap' each other on the head!!
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls have wrestled and tangled with each other since I brought them home. Eight years later, they still do. But they also cuddle and are inseparable best buddies.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 32.. The last two days Cali has been really aggresive to Crisco. She pins him down and it looks like she is biting hime but there is no blood. She tumbles around in a ball with him. I hear tiny cries from him and she doesn't let go. I am trying to figure out if this is play, or if Cali is being a bully. I had to shake the coin can several times, and I even seperated them in different rooms today. How do I know it's really too ruff and not just play?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With my girls, I distract them when it gets to be too much for ME. If one of them squeals, I think it's getting a little out of hand.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

vlapinta said:


> Day 32.. The last two days Cali has been really aggresive to Crisco. She pins him down and it looks like she is biting hime but there is no blood. She tumbles around in a ball with him. I hear tiny cries from him and she doesn't let go. I am trying to figure out if this is play, or if Cali is being a bully. I had to shake the coin can several times, and I even seperated them in different rooms today. How do I know it's really too ruff and not just play?


Observe closely when they tumble. Does Crisco run away after this when Cali bites him? What is his reaction to the situation after your shaking of canned coins? Does he hiss/growl at her? Or stand in confusion? Cower and hide? If he goes right back to pouncing Cali, I think it's safe to say it's all play. 

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/cat-behavior/cats-who-play-rough

How Can I Tell If My Cats Are Just Playing or Actually Fighting?


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

TabbCatt said:


> Observe closely when they tumble. Does Crisco run away after this when Cali bites him? What is his reaction to the situation after your shaking of canned coins? Does he hiss/growl at her? Or stand in confusion? Cower and hide? If he goes right back to pouncing Cali, I think it's safe to say it's all play.
> 
> https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/cat-behavior/cats-who-play-rough
> 
> How Can I Tell If My Cats Are Just Playing or Actually Fighting?


Yes, sometimes Crisco does run away and hide behind something, but then Crisco comes back and pounces on her. He was doing all the pouncing a few days ago and now it seems when Cali sees him she runs and tackles him. After I shake the can they both get startled and stop. There is no hissing from either of them. Cali usually runs away because she is a scardy cat. Crisco just stands there like what is going on.... This pouncing and pinning Crisco down that Cali is doing is new (within the last few days.) They have been together a little over a month.I just don't want Crisco to get hurt because of the size difference, so I shake the can to startle both of them and they stop.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My personal opinion is that it's all play. Cali probably never had such fun before, so maybe it's new? Lol. Crisco will continue to grow (and maybe get even larger than Cali!) so you can still do the coin shake if you like, but continue to observe their tumbles. You're doing well to keep an eye on their interactions, I'm sure you'll be able to relax and enjoy them in the near future.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The fact that they stop when you shake the coin can suggests to me that it's play. Still, I totally agree with Marie's comment, quoted below. I do the same.



marie73 said:


> With my girls, I distract them when it gets to be too much for ME. If one of them squeals, I think it's getting a little out of hand.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Today Cali started licking and grooming Crisco. I guess it is safe to say the slow intro worked and patience paid off.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Yippee! Success!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Crisco and Cali


----------

